# Excel und Farbe definieren



## PhoenixDH (9. Februar 2006)

Ist das wirklich so, das man bei Excel die Farben nicht selber definieren kann? Bin am verzweifeln! Das kann doch nicht sein oder? In Word geht es ja auch!

Ich kann doch net Farben als Bild speichern und als Bild für die Zelle einfügen alla HTML!


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Februar 2006)

Nö...so ist es nicht 

Unter Extras>Optionen>Farbe

..kannst du die Farbpalette nach Belieben anpassen.


----------



## PhoenixDH (9. Februar 2006)

Im hintersten Eck !

Dank dir!


----------



## franz007 (9. Februar 2006)

Man kann und darf Themen auch als "Erledigt" markieren.


----------

